# AKC Hunting Beagles



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 14 Week Old Hunting Beagles should be around 14.5". 8 in speed. Two females and One male left. Contact me for information. Mom and dad are both great hunters and i have a pedigree for the mom who is out of branko and in the 5 generations has 9 Field Trial Champions.

740-364-9029
[email protected]

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You need to move this to the Marketplace & per OGF rules, you must put a price.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

they are 150 and maybe they need to be more specific when they say "hunting dogs"


----------

